# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Czerwone przebarwienia na skórze

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
miesiąc temu zauważyłem trzy czerwone kropki na ręce, lekko wystające. Sprawę olałem bo byłem przekonany że o coś akurat zahaczyłem.
Minął miesiąc i tak przyglądając się, dalej mam te trzy kropki na ręce ale i pojawiły się też na innych częściach ciała, nie jakoś obficie ale zaczęło mnie to niepokoić.
Możecie ocenić cóż to może być ? Czasem lekko zaswędzą. Poniżej fotka.

Zapisałem się do dermatologa ale wizyta za miesiąc, internista dopiero w poniedziałek przyjmie a ja nie wiem czy się martwić czy nie, czy to zakaźne czy nie.

----------


## Krzysztof

Mogą to być zmiany o podłożu alergicznym. spróbuj zastosować wapno oraz lek przeciwhistaminowy dostepny w aptece bez recepty. W przypadku braku poprawy konieczna wizyta u dermatologa. Pozdrawiam seerdecznie

----------

